# Eine schrecklich nette Familie



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Mai 2016)

"Eine schrecklich nette Familie" ist auch nach 20 Jahren für mich immer noch das Maß aller Dinge, wenn´s um Witzigkeit geht.
Ich hab mal einige meiner Lieblingsszenen als WEBM hochgeladen.
Die Serie war über Jahre meine tägliche geistige Nahrung.

al bundy - bud vogel al bundy - bud vogel | hosted on webmshare
al bundy - ein tag im leben eines schuhverkäufers al bundy - ein tag im leben eines schuhverkäufers | hosted on webmshare
al bundy bruce al bundy bruce | hosted on webmshare
Al Bundy - Versagen Al Bundy - Versagen | hosted on webmshare
al bundy jefferson seife al bundy jefferson seife | hosted on webmshare
al bundy jefferson stimmen al bundy jefferson stimmen | hosted on webmshare
al bundy peg al bundy peg | hosted on webmshare
al bundy sportshow al bundy sportshow | hosted on webmshare
al bundy starke hände al bundy starke hände | hosted on webmshare
al bundy werwölfe al bundy werwölfe | hosted on webmshare


----------



## wusel (17 Mai 2016)

Stimmt :thumbup:

ist schon einiges schönes hängen geblieben, obwohl man bedenken muss, das die meisten nur wegen der kl. Dumpfbacke eingesschaltet haben.


----------



## MetalFan (17 Mai 2016)

Ich liebe diese Serie seit dem ich sie in den 90er Jahren zum ersten Mal gesehen habe und das wird auch immer so bleiben! :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (17 Mai 2016)

Man kann sich so herrlich amüsieren


----------



## Death Row (17 Mai 2016)

Die Serie ist ein Prototyp für alle heutigen Sitcoms :thumbup:


----------



## pectoris (17 Mai 2016)

mir gehts genauso...hab erst im märz alle folgen von anfang bis ende durchgesuchtet! :thumbup:


----------



## RAZ0R (17 Mai 2016)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie (engl. Original-Titel: "Married ... with Children") war die allererste Serie bzw. Sitcom der Welt, die mit vielen Tabus gebrochen hat. Unter anderem: Witze über nichtsnutzige Hausfrauen, dicke Menschen, homosexuelle Menschen, dünne Menschen (Hallo Marcy xD), Berufe (Schuhverkäufer) und vielen anderen Themen. Diese "Lockerheit" und die Tatsache dass eben fast jeder Mann genauso denkt und spricht wie Al wenn er in seinen vier Wänden ist, hat die Serie zu einer der besten aller Zeiten gemacht. Wir Männer konnten uns 1:1 mit Al oder Bud identifizieren, die Mädels mit Peggy oder Kelly.

Der Fakt der "Eine schreckliche nette Familie" zu einer einzigartigen Sitcom auf ewig machen wird: Die Charaktere waren stark und vor allem: Man wurde nicht wie heute gleich mit 20-30 oder mehr Charakteren zugebombt, wo man sowieso nicht mal die Hälfte leiden kann bzw. interessiert. Als Beispiel kann man hier sehr gut die aktuelle "Sitcom" von Ed O'Neill anführen: Modern Family. Diese Serie ist für mich KOMPLETT uninteressant und öde, obwohl mein größter Held aller Zeiten darin mitspielt. Aber man wird mit so vielen und wirren Charakteren / Stories und Schicksalen konfrontiert, dass ich bereits nach 1-2 Folgen ausgestiegen bin. Dieses schwerwiegende Problem haben heute 99% aller Serien.

Solche Perlen wie damals wird es nie wieder geben, wo es zwar nur EINE Familie gab, dafür konnte man sich perfekt mit ihnen identifizieren und hat jeden Charakter ins Herz geschlossen. Serien wie "Eine starke Familie", "Full House" (die Neuauflage auf Netflix ist reinster Mist), "Alle unter einem Dach", "Wer ist hier der Boss", "Alf", "Hör mal wer da hämmert", "Friends" usw.

Heutige Serien leben nur mehr von absolut verfremdeten und überzogenen Charakteren, Skandalen und/oder Nacktheit bzw. Brutalität.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Mai 2016)

War ja auch ne Antwort auf die "Cosbys", die ja letztlich alle Probleme mit Gesprächen und Rücksichtnahme gelöst haben.
Mir persönlich gefallen vor allem die späteren Folgen mit Jefferson, Griff und den anderen NO MA’AM-Deppen am besten.

Al Bundy at the Dentist
Zahnarzt: "Women, they´re the lowest forms of life."
peteava.ro/id-86361-al-bundy-at-the-dentist

al bundy filmregisseur http://webmshare.com/play/6B7yG


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Mai 2016)

al bundy 9 gebote al bundy 9 gebote | hosted on webmshare
al bundy dentist al bundy dentist | hosted on webmshare

Dass die Drehbuchautoren den Literatur-Nobelpreis nicht bekommen haben, sagt einiges über diesen Preis aus!


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2016)

Diese Serie ist und bleibt einmalig nicht nur wegen Dumpfbacke vor allen wegen Al :thumbup:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> Diese Serie ist und bleibt einmalig nicht nur wegen Dumpfbacke vor allen wegen Al :thumbup:



Von den Frauen hat mich keine jemals angemacht.

al bundy arbeitsamt al bundy arbeitsamt | hosted on webmshare
al bundy huhn al bundy huhn | hosted on webmshare
al bundy marcy al bundy marcy | hosted on webmshare
al bundy nutten al bundy nutten | hosted on webmshare


----------

